# headed to PINS this weekend 10-12



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

looking forward to getting back on the sand. ever since getting my offshore boat have not been on the sand in 6 years. going down with 10 buddies. should be a blast. will post report when we get back.


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm heading down Friday after work and will stay till Monday. Goodluck buddy, tight lines!


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

We had big baits in the water from 8PM Friday until 8AM Sunday. Refreshing baits when necessary. We didn't have a bite. We couldn't even catch a mullet with a cast net. Zero life in the surf . Caught about 8 whiting through the weekend on small Rods and there were a million crabs in the first gut. You could walk in ankle deep water and see 30 at any given time.

Anyone catch any sharks in pins this past weekend?


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

I was down there, got there Friday night planned to stay till Monday but once that wind kicked up I packed up early Sunday and headed out. Seen a few schools of mullet and caught a bunch of whiting unfortunately I couldn't keep a line out due to weeds, not sure if it was the spot I was at it not. Did hear of a 6' black tip being


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

These are the lengths of the sharks that won beach masters this weekend. Not exactly where put they were all south of PortA from what I hear. I know the second place shark was a bull not sure about the other two.

107
85.5
82 3/4


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rough trip...... But how does that ole saying go!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

107 was a hammerhead


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Bad day of fishing beats a good day at work? That's the one I live by


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Did y'all have a RAZR? I saw a big group of guys somewhere past the twenty's and figured it was yall


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ToothyAngler said:


> Bad day of fishing beats a good day at work? That's the one I live by


Sounds bout right!


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

IrishSharker said:


> Did y'all have a RAZR? I saw a big group of guys somewhere past the twenty's and figured it was yall


Yep. We had the RAZR on a trailer.


----------



## benfish (Mar 3, 2016)

*Upcoming weekend*

I'm looking at conditions for this weekend Fri & Sat on Swellinfo - looks to be okay. Is this a pretty reliable source for surf forecast in yalls experience? A few of us driving down from Houston Fri morning


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

benfish said:


> I'm looking at conditions for this weekend Fri & Sat on Swellinfo - looks to be okay. Is this a pretty reliable source for surf forecast in yalls experience? A few of us driving down from Houston Fri morning


swellinfo was off by like 2/3 footers this past weekend. WAY off. Never seen it that bad. Compare to MagicSeaweed to be sure.


----------



## Shark-Attack (Apr 4, 2014)

Conditions were great last weekend, other than the current being a little crazy farther out. I thought there was plenty of life in the surf, we didn't manage any reds or trout but went 4 out 5 on sharks. Didn't have any under 6 ft. Tons of whiting and blue runners.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Blue runners any good to eat?, Always used them for bait.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Total baitfish out in FL... I've never seen them in the Texas surf... Maybe bluefish?


----------



## Shark-Attack (Apr 4, 2014)

You can catch blue runners all day long around the wrecks, we catch them all the time when down on pins. Just have to know where to go to catch them.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Weird because I've been fishing those wrecks for over 15 years


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

But, but, are they any good to eat?


----------

